# German wheat vs. Belgian yeasts: what's the big diff?



## DrJez (11/12/19)

WLP300 tastes like dry Belgian T-58 to me. Am I missing something? Looking to brew a tripel this weekend and considering pitching the 300 on hand. From memory 58 is a higher attenuating yeast and apparently more 'peppery' but I'm not certain the difference is noticeable after a few weeks on tap once settled, what say you?


----------



## MHB (11/12/19)

Thought about it and thought some more... Cant think of a single worse choice for a triple.
WLP300 is pretty much the same as one of my favourites W3068, it will throw banana, clove and phenolic flavours all things you just don't want in a triple.
Personally I would use old sachets from under a kit lid in preference.
Triples are usually pretty alcoholic, I wouldn't put too much money on a Weisen yeast getting anything like the attenuation you want, probably never flock out either.
Think about how a Triple precents, crystal clear, clean if spicy nose, well attenuated full bodied with a clean finish... Nah don't do it!
Mark


----------



## DJR (12/12/19)

lal abbaye or be-256 will do well if you have the time to get dry yeast

but you'd be better off just going straight to wlp530/wlp500/wlp540 or other belgian liquid yeast for a tripel.

sure, pitch the wlp300 but you'll probably come out with an underattenuated banana & clove beer, probably not quite what you want in a tripel


----------



## chthon (13/12/19)

DJR said:


> lal abbaye or be-256 will do well if you have the time to get dry yeast
> 
> but you'd be better off just going straight to wlp530/wlp500/wlp540 or other belgian liquid yeast for a tripel.
> 
> sure, pitch the wlp300 but you'll probably come out with an underattenuated banana & clove beer, probably not quite what you want in a tripel



More like Affligem Blond, Grimbergen Blond or Leffe Blond. But then you best limit your ABV to something between 6% and 6,5%. I actually did this at the beginning of the year with MJ M20 yeast, then lager a couple of weeks after fermentation (I can do that in my garage in the winter) so that most of the yeast haze disappeared. This worked well, it tasted the same as fresh Leffe Blond which could be tasted at the liquor store.


----------

